# Braking Issue with Nissan Bluebird U13 Arx



## Barka_boi (Jan 22, 2012)

New to the forum so correct me if im doing something wrong. 

My problem with my car is that when going down steep hills and braking constantly on and off sometimes when braking car with start to shudder and occasionally brakes will not work very effectively (even with foot completely down car hardly slows). When this starts to happen I have noticed that the Temp gauge in my car goes from Half where it normally sits to completely cold.
Can't figure out what is wrong with it and how the two issues are connected. 
Any thoughts or ideas will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rodger (Feb 10, 2015)

Hows the brake pedal before you start, is it hard ?, what happens when you start up how's the pedal then, the seals in the master cylinder may need to be replaced ???


----------

